
Ask HN: Change C-corp name, or file for a DBA? - graffitici
Hi,<p>We incorporated our startup using a fairly generic (&#x2F;boring) name, mostly due to my lack of creativity. After a year in operation, we found a catchy alternative. From what I understand, we can either change the name, or file for a DBA. Any advice as to which course to pick?<p>Filing for a DBA seems to be easier&#x2F;cheaper, and we also signed a few NDAs under our previous name. But we also don&#x27;t want to be stuck with the bad name forever..<p>Thanks!
======
davismwfl
You can do either, but in general I hate changing the corporation name after
you already have contracts in place etc. It isn't a huge issue, but to do it
properly you need to update all agreements with a notice of the change and
make sure all parties are updated. Then you also have bank accounts to deal
with, credit accounts if any exist etc.

A lot of times a DBA is easier and even more appropriate, especially if what
you are doing is brand specific. And at the bank you can just add the DBA as
an additional name on the corporate bank account and deposit checks that are
written to the DBA etc. Plus with the DBA you are not required to change any
current agreements etc.

There are reasons to do both honestly, the earlier you are the more I
personally would lean towards changing the corporate name, the further along
you are I'd look more towards a DBA unless you have really good reasons to
change the original corporate name.

Just as a point, most brands are not corporate names, e.g. look at Proctor and
Gamble etc, they have 100's of brands under their corporate umbrella and most
are not their own corporation or even a DBA, just a protected brand name. Even
Google is no longer Google per se, they are Alphabet with Google as a core
brand.

------
smt88
Talk to a lawyer. S/he will do a name search for the new name (which is
important) and advise you on how to use it.

